# importer les dossiers de yahoo! mail dans mail. Est-ce possible?



## rosem (27 Décembre 2006)

Voil&#224; la question dont je n'ai pas trouv&#233; de r&#233;ponse jusqu'alors et sans &#234;tre certain que ce soit possible d'ailleurs. Donc il s'agit des dossiers nominatifs o&#249; l'on range ses emails dans l'ancienne interface de yahoo mail (interface toujours en service sur mac via safari, la version b&#233;ta yahoo ne s'installant pas).
Evidemment on peut toujours sortir tous les emails vers la boite de r&#233;ception et ainsi t&#233;l&#233;charger un par un dans mail... bon ... mais c'est long.
Merci


----------

